# Nice Cabin close to snowmobile trails



## coonhollow (Aug 24, 2002)

There is a nice little cabin called Trail's End Guesthouse in Fairview, MI just a few miles from snowmobile trails. Airbnb: Vacation Rentals, Cabins, Beach Houses, Unique Homes & Experiences


----------



## StatGeekRob (Feb 1, 2018)

Do you know if there are snowmobile rentals nearby? I'm thinking about booking a weekend getaway for my wife, maybe daughter, and myself. We've never been snowmobiling though, so we need a rental place nearby and brief intro. Thanks!


----------

